# The Great Konoha Theater TV Show Directory



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2007)

I figured it'd be a useful thing to have. So people can find threads for the shows they like. 

If a show is missing a link, either that show didn't have a thread or I couldn't find it.

Note: It is likely I missed a few and there are duplicates of many and few 'Official Discussion Threads' so if there is a show or thread you want me to add to the list, let me know. The 60 seconds between each search is killer. So are the 75 pages. x_X





*Offseason*
This section will be used for shows that are currently either in re-runs or taking a break.


*BASIC CABLE*
The following ones are cable. Check your local listings. 

*Comedy Central*
Daily Show + Colbert
Mind of Mencia
South Park

*Nick*
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Spongebob

*Cartoon Network*
Ben 10
Out of Jimmy's Head
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends

*Adult Swim* - Because they win enough for their own section 
Futurama
Boondocks
ATHF
Robot Chicken
Shin-Chan
Xavier the Renegade Angel
Metalocalypse
Venture Bros.
Tim & Eric

*Sci-Fi*
Stargate SG-1
Battlestar Galactica
Scare Tactics

*FX*
Its Always Sunny in Philidelphia
Nip/Tuck

*Premium Channels* - Channels that cost mo' money

*Showtime*
Dexter
Californication

*HBO*
Entourage

Classic TV - These include your favorite toons as a kid, or old/cancelled shows
*Cartoons*
Freakazoid
Justice League
Beast Wars
Power Rangers (meh, close enough to a cartoon >_>)
The Batman
Invader Zim
Big Guy and Rusty
Rocko's Modern Life
Cousin Skeeter

*Shows*
Firefly
Arrested Development (There's like 4, most bitching about it being cancelled, I picked newest)
Angel
Buffy
7th Heaven
Chuck
Heroes
Journeyman
Deal or No Deal
Bionic Woman
My Name is Earl
30 Rock
The Office
Scrubs
Friday Night Lights
How I Met Your Mother
 The Big Bang Theory
Two and a Half Men
Survivor: China
CSI
Prison Break
House
Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader?
The Simpsons
 Family Guy
Dancing with the Stars
Pushing Daisies
Dirty Sexy Money
Greys Anatomy
Everybody Hates Chris
Beauty and the Geek
Reaper
America's Next Top Model
Smallville
Supernatural
Lost
24


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 14, 2007)

Good thread idea. There should probably be a movie-database thread made too, to prevent duplicates and to just show people the movies that are watched by members on these forums. 

Also, you need to add Showtime's Dexter to the Cable section.

Showtime's Dexter


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome stuff, Peter


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 16, 2007)

*updates*
Added Journeyman, Futuruma, Fosters, Spongebob and a section for no longer active shows.

But when it comes to those, I'll need you guys to suggest em since I have only so much creativity to figure out what to type into search >_>


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome thread and very helpful, you should be a section Mod


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2007)

*updates*

Added a few more to the classics section. I also added a section for shows who are on their off season. They will be cycled between there and the lineup when the time comes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww Entourage isn't on the list. 

Here's all of mine plus whatever I managed to catch of other's actions...


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 2, 2007)

wow...i didnt know this thread existed...AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

cool it's a very helpful list


----------



## Barinax (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice. I'm hoping it will go beyond America though, as a directory for all threads.

That would be pretty time consuming though. Maybe not.


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2009)

needs a burn notice thread

>:w


----------



## benstevens19 (Jan 24, 2009)

fall 2007? this thread hasnt been updated in awhile,  do they even give bionic woman anymore? i was gona ask for the new 24 thread but i found it


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

this thing is not updated


----------

